# My 2009 23krs



## goforet (Sep 20, 2007)

Finally got my 23 KRS from Lakeshore RV. Man we've been waiting all winter and now we're getting it ready for our first maiden voyage. Look out camping world, here we come !!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats...

We're heading to Lakeshore in June.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Now THAT'S something to HOWL about!!!!*

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> *Now THAT'S something to HOWL about!!!!*
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*


..now we need a sound option.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new trailer!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

What a great feeling, isn't it! My family and I just got our new 250rs and can't wait either!! Congrats!!! See you out there!!


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Congratulations!!

Happy Camping!


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Congratulation!!!









Hope you enjoy it, we love our 28krs.


----------



## 2dayinc (Jul 2, 2008)

Congradulation on the new camper! We have the same camper and LOVE it!


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

WELCOME FELLOW CANADIAN

Congratulations on your new Outback


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

*Congratulations!!!!*









Brad


----------



## Hokie_PhD (Apr 1, 2008)

goforet said:


> Finally got my 23 KRS from Lakeshore RV. Man we've been waiting all winter and now we're getting it ready for our first maiden voyage. Look out camping world, here we come !!!!


Congrats on the new Outback. So how is it behind the 1500? I ask as I'm looking at a 230RS to put behind my '08 F-150.


----------

